# CPT 17003 and 17110



## sharon40

Can anyone tell me the correct number of units that should be billed when using 17000, 17003 or 17110. If the physician has documented destruction of 10 lesions? I was told that 9 units should be billed, 1 unit should be billed, it's at the carrier's decression.


----------



## magnolia1

17000---one unit

17003---one unit for each lesion after the first one removed (up to 14)

17110-----one unit


----------



## sharon40

Thanks, 

So if 14 lesions were billed it should be:

17000--1 unit

17003--13 unit

17110---1 unit

Right???


----------



## magnolia1

No....

It depends on the documentation.

It would either be 17000 (1 unit) plus 17003 (13 units), or 17110 (1 unit)


----------



## dmaec

you realize the codes are for "different types" of lesions....right?

17000/17003 - destruction *PREMALIGNANT* lesions

17110 - destruction *BENIGN *lesions other than skin tages or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions.


----------



## sharon40

Thanks, I understand, now!


----------



## sharon40

Yes, 

I do realize they are different lesions. I just needed to understand the concept for as billing the correct number of units.

Thanks, Ladies!


----------

